# Nadal gets the finger from the audience



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2021)

Nadal was serving for the second set at 5-4 when he was interrupted by a disturbance in the stands. The chair umpire asked a female spectator to be quiet and, when Nadal looked towards the crowd, she showed him the middle finger.

“What? Me?” asked a bewildered Nadal in response, maintaining a smile on his face as he looked at the woman.



Asked during his on-court interview if he knew the spectator, a giggling Nadal said: “No. And honestly, I don’t want to know.”


----------



## Jules (Feb 11, 2021)

I never did read what her perceived issue was.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> I never did read what her perceived issue was.


If I find out, I'll let you know Jules.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2021)

I think she was telling him he was #1.


----------



## Lara (Feb 11, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 149250
> 
> Asked during his on-court interview if he knew the spectator, a giggling Nadal said: “No. And honestly, I don’t want to know.”


You just can't trust those "Neck Mask" wearer's


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 11, 2021)

Apparently she called out "Get over your OCD rituals" and then she flicked him the bird,' she told 3AW.  Her daughter was disgusted with her behaviour and so was everyone else.



Tennis players are known to have strange match rituals. Rafael Nadal tops the list and has one of the most eccentric routines on the court. The Spaniard is quite famous for his unique match quirks. However, many doubt Rafael Nadal’s rituals and feel that he suffers from OCD – obsessive-compulsive disorder. Nadal contradicts the popular judgement.

_“I put the two bottles down at my feet, in front of my chair to my left, one neatly behind the other, diagonally aimed at the court. Some call it superstition, but it’s not. If it were superstition, why would I keep doing the same thing over and over whether I win or lose? It’s a way of placing myself in a match, ordering my surroundings to match the order I seek in my head.” _said Nadal_._

One of the other famous Rafael Nadal’s ritual includes his routine before serving. He places his hair behind his ear, pulls his nose and adjusts his shorts while bouncing the ball. Furthermore, he towels himself after each and every point. Many accuse Nadal to use this routine as a tactic to break the momentum and rhythm of his opponents. However, Nadal explained that these routines are for his psychological benefits......

https://www.essentiallysports.com/r...-mechanism-behind-the-rhythm-atp-tennis-news/


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Jules (Feb 12, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Her daughter was disgusted with her behaviour and so was everyone else.


Good.  
With Covid rules, limited numbers would even be allowed to attend.  Guess she’s so rich and important that she’s used to expressing whatever she thinks.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 13, 2021)

Of course on Friday the crowds had to go home in the middle of the evening session-and the stadiums will be empty until Thursday due to a sudden five day lockdown


----------

